# missing dependency: mkfontdir ?



## toorski (Jul 12, 2019)

I can't  figure out what causes this message in pkg. It happens only when I'm installing or upgrading  GUI binaries  

`FreeBSD fb113 11.3-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE #0 r349754: Fri Jul 5 04:45:24 UTC 2019    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64`


```
pkg upgrade libreoffice

Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: font-xfree86-type1 has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-ibm-type1 has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-bitstream-type1 has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-bh-type1 has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-adobe-utopia-type1 has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: qterminal has a missing dependency: qterminal-l10n
pkg: gimp-app has a missing dependency: webkit-gtk2
pkg: font-misc-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-adobe-100dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: handbrake has a missing dependency: lame
pkg: font-adobe-utopia-100dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-bh-100dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-bitstream-100dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-adobe-75dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-adobe-utopia-75dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-bh-75dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-bitstream-75dpi has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-cronyx-cyrillic has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-misc-cyrillic has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-screen-cyrillic has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-winitzki-cyrillic has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-arabic-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-cursor-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-daewoo-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-dec-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-isas-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-jis-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-micro-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-mutt-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-schumacher-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-sony-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: font-sun-misc has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
pkg: xorg-apps has a missing dependency: mkfontdir
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2019)

Don't upgrade single packages, upgrade everything.


----------



## toorski (Jul 12, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Don't upgrade single packages, upgrade everything.


I did *pkg upgrade*, right after I did successful *freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.3-RELEASE *and reboot*.*
Then, my libreoffice would not start, so I did *pkg upgrade libreoffice* which worked.
I've notice that under 11.2 too, when I did pkg upgrade not all of the packages were upgraded, I don't know why 
But, all seem fine after I upgrade individual apps that were not upgraded with *pkg upgrade.*

Edit:
*pkg check -B * shows dependencies issues, but I don't know why* pkg upgrade* can't deal with it.


```
pkg check -B
Checking all packages:   9%
(filezilla-3.40.0_1) /usr/local/bin/filezilla - required shared library libidn.so.11 not found
Checking all packages:  19%
(gimp-app-2.8.22_1,1) /usr/local/bin/gimp-2.8 - required shared library libgegl-0.2.so.0 not found
(gimp-app-2.8.22_1,1) /usr/local/libexec/gimp/2.2/plug-ins/help-browser - required shared library libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0 not found
(gimp-app-2.8.22_1,1) /usr/local/libexec/gimp/2.2/plug-ins/help-browser - required shared library libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so.0 not found
(gimp-app-2.8.22_1,1) /usr/local/libexec/gimp/2.2/plug-ins/web-page - required shared library libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0 not found
(gimp-app-2.8.22_1,1) /usr/local/libexec/gimp/2.2/plug-ins/web-page - required shared library libjavascriptcoregtk-1.0.so.0 not found
Checking all packages:  26%
(handbrake-1.2.2_1) /usr/local/bin/HandBrakeCLI - required shared library libmp3lame.so.0 not found
(handbrake-1.2.2_1) /usr/local/bin/ghb - required shared library libmp3lame.so.0 not found
Checking all packages: 100%
```

In this case only *pkg upgrade filezilla *worked , but *gimp* and *handbrake* didn't due to missing dependencies.

```
gimp
Shared object "libgegl-0.2.so.0" not found, required by "gimp"
ghb
Shared object "libmp3lame.so.0" not found, required by "ghb"
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2019)

Something clearly went wrong as you have several different missing dependencies. Did you perhaps use pkg-lock(8) on one or more packages?


----------



## toorski (Jul 12, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Something clearly went wrong as you have several different missing dependencies. Did you perhaps use pkg-lock(8) on one or more packages?


*Nope*

And this is the end result when when I tried to *make handbrake*

```
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-3.14.5
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/handbrake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/handbrake
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 12, 2019)

It's a bit like trying to shoot a mosquito with a cannon but try forcing a reinstall of everything: `pkg upgrade -f`


----------



## toorski (Jul 14, 2019)

I fixed the mkfontdir issue in 11.3. Although, I cannot do much about gimp and handbrake issues in my 11.3 , tho I wont miss'em. I got gimp installed and working somewhere else 
`uname -r
12.0-RELEASE-p7
gimp -v
GNU Image Manipulation Program version 2.10.10
git-describe: GIMP_2_10_8-775-g596f855749
C compiler:
        FreeBSD clang version 6.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_601/final 335540) (based on LLVM 6.0.1)
        Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd12.0
        Thread model: posix
        InstalledDir: /usr/bin

using GEGL version 0.4.14 (compiled against version 0.4.14)
using GLib version 2.56.3 (compiled against version 2.56.3)
using GdkPixbuf version 2.36.12 (compiled against version 2.36.12)
using GTK+ version 2.24.32 (compiled against version 2.24.32)
using Pango version 1.42.3 (compiled against version 1.42.3)
using Fontconfig version 2.12.6 (compiled against version 2.12.6)
using Cairo version 1.16.0 (compiled against version 1.16.0)`


----------

